# Solved: Netopia DSL Modem/Linksys Wireless Router



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

I am trying to modify my office network. I HAD a Netopia DSL modem / router, but wanted to get a Linksys router, to hopefully make it easier to set up the remote access option. I bought a Linksys wireless router, and now have a Netopia DSL modem (it's just the modem without the router.) 

The modem works great when attached to my computer, no problem with internet access. However, when I tried to set up the linksys router, I could not get to the internet any longer. The router/hub portion works great, just no internet access. 

I *think* my problem may be at the router setup screen, which asks for type of connection - DHCP, PPOe, etc. It defaults to PPOe, but if I choose that option, it requires a username. I'm not sure if I should be using PPOe or something else. I am stuck!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Don't know which Windows OS you use or model of the Linksys router you have, but if it defaults to PPPOe it most likely is PPPOe.

If you have Windows XP and your router model is supported, you can try the EasyLink Connect FAQ with Steps to follow.

----------------------------------------------

OR, You will need to type in your Username in the User Name field and password in the password fields.

Manual Setup

 Question: How do I connect and configure my Linksys Router to use PPPoE DSL service?

From Linksys FAQ's How to set up a Router with a Dynamic IP

Q: How to set up a Router with a Dynamic IP?

A: DSL- PPPoE
Note: If you're using WinPOET or Entranet300 please follow these instructions, otherwise see the Cable/DSL non PPPoE section:

1. Scroll down and you'll see an option called PPPOE. (Note: If you do not see, but you have a scroll box called "WAN Connection Type", click on the box and select PPPoE)

2. Input your user name and password (Note: They're case sensitive) that you would normally use with WinPOET and Entranet300.

3. Then select "Keep Alive" Click "Apply", then "Continue" (Note: If it asks for a redial period please input 20)

4. Now power down your DSL modem, and the router.

5. Wait 30 seconds power up your DSL modem and wait for the lights to stop blinking.

6. Then power up your router.

7. Restart your computer and you should be on the internet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"The modem works great when attached to my computer, no problem with internet access."

So, how is the computer configured? Dynamic? Static? PPPoE? Tell us its configuration and we can copy that back to you to configure the router's WAN. 

Or call your ISP's tech support.


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

Virtual, Terry,

thanks for your replies. My computer is running XP Pro. I *think* it is set to automatically get the IP from the router (is that what you mean?) I don't really know what "PPOe" is. The computer is at the office, so I'll have to get the specifics on Monday. thanks again!


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

Now that I'm back at that office, I have some more info (I REALLY appreciate the help on this forum!)

I am using XP Pro. My computer is set to automatically get its IP from the router. The router was set to PPOe.

My ISP is Bellsouth. Not to be disrespectful, but the tech support was not helpful at all.

What I don't know (Terry), do I have to tell my computer that it is PPOe? Also, what should the local IP address be? To access the router I enter 192.168.1.1, but it also lists the local IP as 192.168.1.100 (should that be changed?)

The "new" DSL modem is a Netopia 2241N. The linksys router is WRT54G.

I'm so frustrated! I changed all this simply because I want to have remote access through to my office system, and thought the linksys router would be easier. ANY help is greatly appreciated!!

Greg



VirtualMe said:


> Don't know which Windows OS you use or model of the Linksys router you have, but if it defaults to PPPOe it most likely is PPPOe.
> 
> If you have Windows XP and your router model is supported, you can try the EasyLink Connect FAQ with Steps to follow.
> 
> ...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm so confused now! In your first post you said, "... and now have a Netopia DSL modem (it's just the modem without the router.)" In your last post you said, "The "new" DSL modem is a Netopia 2241N."

When I search for Netopia 2241N I find pages like this support page http://www.netopia.com/support/hardware/2241.html that have a lot of information about the router functions of that unit. Do you have a different Netopia 2241N than the one I find? Can you give us a link to a description or user manual?

If you do have the modem/router model, then if you want to daisy chain the WRT54G its WAN should be configured simply for dynamic configuration and make sure that its LAN subnet differs from the Netopia's.


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmmm, that's interesting. That *looks* like my modem, but I don't think mine has routing capabilities....at least not a hub (would it still be a router without 4 ethernet ports?) Since I am at home now, I'll have to look at the exact model number tomorrow.

What I had before was a modem and router, with 4 ethernet ports. This current one (the 2241N) only has one ethernet port. I asked Bellsouth specifically to send me ONLY the modem. Since there was NO manual included, I wasn't sure about the specs. Anyway, again thanks for the link....I will get even more specifics on it tomorrow.

Greg



TerryNet said:


> I'm so confused now! In your first post you said, "... and now have a Netopia DSL modem (it's just the modem without the router.)" In your last post you said, "The "new" DSL modem is a Netopia 2241N."
> 
> When I search for Netopia 2241N I find pages like this support page http://www.netopia.com/support/hardware/2241.html that have a lot of information about the router functions of that unit. Do you have a different Netopia 2241N than the one I find? Can you give us a link to a description or user manual?
> 
> If you do have the modem/router model, then if you want to daisy chain the WRT54G its WAN should be configured simply for dynamic configuration and make sure that its LAN subnet differs from the Netopia's.


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

Terry,

On the back of the "new" Netopia device, it says simply "2241N-006." It says the same thing on the shipping invoice. So, I'm still just as confused! (sigh) It does look exactly like the one pictured in your link.

Greg



TerryNet said:


> I'm so confused now! In your first post you said, "... and now have a Netopia DSL modem (it's just the modem without the router.)" In your last post you said, "The "new" DSL modem is a Netopia 2241N."
> 
> When I search for Netopia 2241N I find pages like this support page http://www.netopia.com/support/hardware/2241.html that have a lot of information about the router functions of that unit. Do you have a different Netopia 2241N than the one I find? Can you give us a link to a description or user manual?
> 
> If you do have the modem/router model, then if you want to daisy chain the WRT54G its WAN should be configured simply for dynamic configuration and make sure that its LAN subnet differs from the Netopia's.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A router can have as few as one ethernet port.

With your computer connected to it is the computer's IP address private (usually 192.168.n.x) or public? If you don't know public/private, post it here--omit the last octet if you worry about security. Two ways to find IP address follows.

Network Connections - select your ethernet connection - look at the bottom of the left pane for the IP address and how it was obtained. Or, better:

Start - Run - cmd - OK
ipconfig /all


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

Terry,

I found the IP info, but I'm not sure whether it is public or private (it doesn't say.) However, I think it is private - 192.168.1.2.

Now, what? 

Actually....all I'm really trying to do is to get my remote access working. It was working fine before I got this new computer. I replaced the older computer with this newer one, but didn't change anything on the old router/modem. After I went through the steps to set up this computer for remote access, I never could get it working. Maybe I should just focus on getting this computer set, and not worry about trying to get the new router workng?

If that is easier, how do I do that? I followed these instructs:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/northrup_03may16.mspx

While it worked on my first computer, it didn't on this replacement system.

Any help again is greatly appreciated! Feeling clueless and frustrated here!!!

Greg



TerryNet said:


> A router can have as few as one ethernet port.
> 
> With your computer connected to it is the computer's IP address private (usually 192.168.n.x) or public? If you don't know public/private, post it here--omit the last octet if you worry about security. Two ways to find IP address follows.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm still confused. Are you trying to set up Remote Desktop or Remote Assistance?


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

Remote desktop (sorry for the confusion.) My whole reason for adding the Linksys router and DSL modem was to get the remote desktop working on this new computer. However, that seems to be a bigger fuss than maybe just trying to get the original Netopia router/modem combo working with remote desktop.

Greg



VirtualMe said:


> I'm still confused. Are you trying to set up Remote Desktop or Remote Assistance?


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

See if this helps.

RemoteDesktop Port Forwarding for the Linksys WRT54G 

RemoteDesktop Port Forwarding for the Netopia 2241N-VGx 

You may need to configure or turn off all firewalls, Windows firewall, ZoneAlarm, McAfee, etc. till you get everything working.


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

VICTORY!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

I actually went from that link to the one for my "old" router/modem" combo, and followed the steps there. I think the step I had not completed was setting a static IP.

Now, since I have 3 computers on this network, is it possible to access more than one system via remote desktop? If so, how? It seems that if I set the router to "forward" to this computer....

This forum is excellent....thanks again so much!

Greg



VirtualMe said:


> See if this helps.
> 
> RemoteDesktop Port Forwarding for the Linksys WRT54G
> 
> ...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use a different port for the other computer(s) and on the router forward it to the proper computer. This should get you started: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306759


----------



## NCTurner2002 (Dec 2, 2006)

Terry,

thanks for the info. I'll give it a try.

I actually started another thread with this question.....sorry...didn't mean to have two of them going! If I know how to mark this one "done" I'd do it. 

Thanks again for the help on this!

Greg

p.s. the other thread is here:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=524624&goto=newpost



TerryNet said:


> Use a different port for the other computer(s) and on the router forward it to the proper computer. This should get you started: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306759


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can mark it 'solved' using the Thread Tools in the upper right.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll close this one, and the discussion on the new topic can continue in the new thread.


----------

